# Convoys... too many freaking options



## freman (Apr 4, 2015)

.
.

So someone recommended a convoy S2+ to me last week, and I thought that was gona be my new light. 
I was happy, I thought my research was over with. I went shopping but was stopped in my tracks. 

There are a million variants to choose from, and I am so confused right now :/ 
Also, convoys other models (S2, S3 , s4, s5, s6, s7) look similar, have a similar size, and use the same battery. 
But which one do I choose, which one is the best one out of that model line-up?


I can't find convoy's website or anything detailing all the little differences between these lights in a clear format. 
There is simply way too much information to cover, and i'm having a panic attack. Fk convoy for not putting out a chart. 

Ok so.. does anyone have a link or a picture that can save me hours of research? 
Can someone recommend me one flashlight, out of these options?


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't really understand why they have so many similar models, either. I have owned an S6 and an S2+, and I STILL can't work out any major differences between the two.

I would recommend the S2+, just because of the switch. There is no rubber boot like on most lights, it is a metal switch, and has a good feel. 

The list isn't really that complicated, after you decide which model you want. You have a choice of color...that is easy enough. You have a choice of drive level...so you can go for practicality, or for maximum brightness. And you can choose what tint you like. 

The first is entirely subjective. I bought my S2+ in red, just because it is different. I already have plenty of black and grey lights.

For the second, I would recommend the 1400mA or 2100mA driver. I bought the 2800mA driver, and the light gets pretty warm even on medium...high is basically a turbo mode only. Better to be a little more sensible, if you are looking for an EDC light. The S2 just doesn't have enough thermal mass to handle nearly three amps for long.

As for the third option, if you specify what kind of tint you like, I'm sure someone can recommend the right emitter for you. Do you like warm, neutral, or cool tint?


----------



## ven (Apr 4, 2015)

As a rough guide and copy/paste
*Color temperature:*
XML U2-1B:6500~7000k,white light
XML T6-4C:4300~4500k,white light,but Amber Shift
XML2 U2-1A:cool temperature is the same as XML U2-1B,but lighter than it.
XML2 T6-4C:4300~4500k,white light is the same as XML T6-4C,but lighter than it

May have some help depending on tint you want

I have a 1a tint and its very cool to a ice white/blue would guess close to 7000k
I also have a 4c which is very warm,of course there may be some slight variation to that.Would guess close to 4000k

Just ordered an m1 with 1b tint ............yet to find out but presume around 6500k


----------



## Poppy (Apr 4, 2015)

I agree with thedoc007 in selecting the S2+. It seems that only the RED one has the metal switch. I also agree with the 1400ma or 2100ma driver.

I made some notes:
the S2 is 124 mm long, and it takes unprotected and protected batteries, both button top and flat top.
the S4 is 119 mm long and the site states that it takes FLAT top batteries

The S5 and S6 are 115 mm long, and the Stainless steel S7 is 116 mm long and those three only take flat top unprotected batteries.

the S3 is also 115 mm long and there is no mention of battery limitations (You might want to check with them first, but looking further...)
I found one review of the S3 that states that the "Sanyo protected batteries don't fit. Much longer."


----------



## Amelia (Apr 4, 2015)

Good looking lights!
Do any of them offer a moonlight mode?


----------



## ven (Apr 4, 2015)

iirc 5% /50% and 100%


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Apr 4, 2015)

op - I suspect you are looking at FastTech's site, which is really the main cause of confusion. No idea why but they group too many things as options when they aren't.

Take a look at banggood their site shows it much easier.

Convoy are a small seller and don't have a main website, their main shop is on Aliexpress. If you Google Convoy flashlight it's normally the top result.


As for the lights. Yes they sell lots of different 18650 models. And there isn't a huge difference between them, but different ones suit different purposes.

I personally would recommend the S2+ it's one of the latest ones. Main differences between the S series are body knurling and design. Some only take short or non protected 18650's. And the S2+ and S3 have shallower reflectors (makes room for protected cells but a little floodier). The internal design has changed as the models have evolved.

For each light you usually see a driver and a LED option. But FastTech's site make this look over complicated.

All the S lights use the same basic driver, it's a 7135 regulated driver. The driver is a 3/5 mode group driver. This means via a button sequence you the user can choose 3 output modes (L-M-H) or 5. The 5 modes include SOS/strobe. This is nice as it lets you turn off the disco modes if you don't want them.

The different driver options are the number of 7135 chips. The lowest being 3 and the most 8. The more chips the more current the driver will supply to the LED. But the more current the hotter the light gets and the shorter the runtimes. e.g.

The 7135*8 driver will offer 2.8 amps to the LED. And the heighest output. But it'll get the hottest. The 7135*4 won't be as bright, but will run longer on high than the 2.8amp one and with less heat. So if you use your light for 5 mins or less at a time and always use max, the 7135*8 will probably suit best. If however you tend to use your torch for 20-30 mins at a time, then a lesser output driver might work better. Or if you want the lowest low, then the lowest current driver should offer this (each mode is a percentage of the max current).

The LED options are not too bad to grasp, it's basic Cree LED details. e.g. XM-L2 T6 3B

XM-L2 = this is the emitter, Cree offer several types and gens of emitter. Older lights tend to use the XM-L rather than XM-L2.
T6 = This is the brightness bin. Cree group emitters into different categories or bins rated on their output. If you want the most lumens you want the highest bin. But sometimes you get nicer tints in other brightness bins.
3B = This would be the tint. Again Cree group emitters based on tint. Some makers may simply say neutral or cool white. But that's vague. Convoy let you pick from a selection of actual tints. Which is much better. Remember the tint you'll see everytime you use the torch on any mode. And the best tints are not normally the highest brightness bin. I would advice buying a better tint, as visually you won't notice the ever so slight drop in lumen output.


----------



## freman (Apr 4, 2015)

/
/
Very informal posts, and very quickly shared. You guys are awesome. 
I just have two more questions. 



Light color : 

Judging from pictures I found online, I think I want a neutral light. It looks better in nature. 
Here are the options listed on the dealers site. Which range should I choose, which one is neutral? 


Color temperature:
U2-1A 6500-7000K ,white light
T6-3B 5000-5200K ,cool temperature is the same as the sunlight at noon.
T6-4C 4300-4500K ,cool temperature is the same as the light of car.
T5-5B 4000-4200K ,cool temperature is yellow than XML2 T6-4C .
T4-7A 3000-3200K ,very yellow.



Chip number (3-8) 

I sometimes use my lights for +1hr at a time, so I guess it would get kinda hot. 
I don't want the lowest option, but I don't want the highest either. So I guess it's #6 
Would that be a good choice? Or would it still get too hot?


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 4, 2015)

freman said:


> Judging from pictures I found online, I think I want a neutral light. It looks better in nature.
> Here are the options listed on the dealers site. Which range should I choose, which one is neutral?
> 
> Color temperature:
> ...



*T6-3B 5000-5200K ,cool temperature is the same as the sunlight at noon. 

*This is what I went with...it is pretty neutral. Warmer tints emphasize greens and browns quite well (great for outdoor use), so you could go a little warmer if you like...just realize that you will definitely get a more yellowish beam, rather than pure white.

I think the 2100mA driver would be an excellent compromise. I'm sure it will get warm with extended use on high, but it won't get so hot you should have to worry about frying the driver, or it burning your hand when you pick it up. A good middle ground.


----------



## JasonJ (Apr 4, 2015)

I went with a T6-3B emitter in my grey S2+ as well. I chose the 7135x6 driver (2100mA). I didn't need absolute max lumens out of it, but reasonably decent high and more practical mid and low outputs. Mine has the strobe/SOS modes and I cant disable them.. which sucks, but I'm finding its not horrible to work around them. 

Here are a few beamshots. First is on high, estimated at about 700 lumens shone onto an all white ceiling from a distance of about 3'






This is my backyard, 211' deep. There is a tree just behind the swing set about halfway down, figure its about 70' away. This is the control shot, no light on except the moon behind clouds and a street lamp 2 blocks away. 





This is low mode, 5% according to Convoy, so that should be about 35 lumens, same as a Streamlight Microstream C4.





This is medium mode, 50%, so about 350 lumens. 





This is high mode, roughly 700 lumens, maybe a bit less OTF (out the front); you can see the photon beam out of the front of the light quite well here. The spill from the S2+ at this level EASILY illuminates my entire yard, 60' wide by 200+' deep. 





Sorry about the slightly out of focus pictures, just a camera phone, and I tried to get a more accurate image of the light and not screw up the white balance. The light output in the yard is much more impressive than the pictures indicate.

I should add, the light does get quite warm on high after about 2 minutes. Not so hot you can't handle it, but quite warm. This I feel is a good thing; it indicates that the heat from the emitter is passing into the flashlight body to be dissipated.


----------



## freman (Apr 5, 2015)

JasonJ said:


> Sorry about the slightly out of focus pictures, just a camera phone, and I tried to get a more accurate image of the light and not screw up the white balance. The light output in the yard is much more impressive than the pictures indicate.
> 
> I should add, the light does get quite warm on high after about 2 minutes. Not so hot you can't handle it, but quite warm. This I feel is a good thing; it indicates that the heat from the emitter is passing into the flashlight body to be dissipated.




Thanks for the pics, i'm leaning towards that model. 

If you lost that one and had to replace it with another convoy S2, would you go with the exact same model? Or would you get something different?


----------



## JasonJ (Apr 5, 2015)

I would get the exact identical light. I have a pocket clip and magnetic ring on the way for it as well. Hoping that increases it's function for me as well. 

The T6-3B bin and tint has quickly become my favorite for everyday practical uses. I use U2-1A for my long distance throwers like the Convoy C8 I use in the same yard to spot and watch my dog when I let her out.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 5, 2015)

freman said:


> Thanks for the pics, i'm leaning towards that model.
> 
> If you lost that one and had to replace it with another convoy S2, would you go with the exact same model? Or would you get something different?



I had a convoy S2 (XML U2 1A) cool white driven at 1400ma, and the last time I saw it, it was in my daughter's hand bag.
I replaced it with a S2+ (Xm-L2) T6-4C emitter Grey. I chose the 7135x4 driver (1400mA).

If I were to replace that one, I would get a S2+ RED one with the T6-3B emitter, but I am not sure if I would get the 1400ma or the 2100ma driver.


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Apr 11, 2015)

The s2+ has the largest pill of them all. The S2 has a press to fit pill. There are major difference s


----------



## Phlogiston (Sep 29, 2015)

I've just posted a set of tables for comparing Convoy options here on CPF. If you're trying to get a Convoy light with similar outputs to a light you're already familiar with, these may help in identifying the customisations to buy.


----------

